
AlterEgo: Interfacing with devices through silent speech - lopespm
https://www.media.mit.edu/projects/alterego/overview/
======
lolc
It will be a good day when I can leave my pocket computer in the pocket. Now
we just need a nice speech shell to finally replace bash.

I wonder how inconspicious they will be able to make the interface. So far all
mainstream digital enhancements have been non-invasive. Will this remain true?

------
scottmf
I’ve seen a few articles about this (one called it “mind reading”) and I still
don’t understand how it works. What exactly is “vocalizing internally”?

~~~
BenoitP
Vocalizing internally is your muscles doing what they would do when you speak,
but moving ever so slightly or not at all.

I guess the device was first build to recognize actually spoken speech with
the signal that is transmitted to the muscles. They gradually reduced the
speech levels, and now the system is efficient even with tiny signals.

Producing speech is an incredibly complex task; taking most humans more than 2
years to acquire. Loads of different muscles are involved. I would not be
surprised if the different signals they collect in their device are more than
redundant for the task.

~~~
proneb1rd
So you have to whisper?

~~~
mdahlstrand
No, you have to think that you're saying it - using your inner voice, which
when used still triggers minute signals to the muscles used for speech.

~~~
StavrosK
I don't think your inner voice triggers anything, though. I find it more
likely that you have to move your tongue as if you're speaking, but without
opening your mouth.

------
alexryan
Nice video of this:
[https://youtu.be/RuUSc53Xpeg](https://youtu.be/RuUSc53Xpeg)

------
senectus1
want.

Though I'm not sure how well it'll work with "snacking"...

